# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Lo “examinable” y el complejo de culpabilidad del mago.

## Pulgas

En muchos de los últimos comentarios aparecidos en el foro se recalca la importancia de que los objetos que utilizamos sean “examinables”. Incluso se resta valor a determinado material por no reunir esa cualidad (ver la sección de “lo mejor y lo peor). Al hilo de tales comentarios, y viendo la preocupación que despierta el tema, me gustaría hacer algunas reflexiones y, si se considera oportuno, abrir un debate.

*El mago no utiliza “material tramposo”.*
Soy mago. Tengo la capacidad de asombrarte mediante acciones que se escapan a tu comprensión. No hago trampa, hago magia. Esta es una de las máximas que deberíamos tener presente en todo momento. Como ilusionistas, nunca utilizamos material trucado, no lo necesitamos y, por consiguiente, es un tema que no nos preocupa en absoluto. Sólo desde esa convicción podemos presentarnos ante el público de manera despreocupada, con total seguridad. Y si disponemos de esa confianza la transmitiremos a los espectadores.
Si no somos capaces de asumir que nuestra honradez es máxima, tanto en la manipulación como en el material que empleamos, nuestra actitud despertará sospechas y nos delataremos nosotros mismos.
Lo primero a tener en cuenta, pues, a la hora de manipular cualquier objeto, es que es un elemento que está limpio, que no esconde nada, y que, por consiguiente, aunque no lo entregue a examen, podría hacerlo en cualquier momento. ¡Me da igual!
Cuando hago magia, me muevo a caballo entre lo normal (lo que hago) y lo anormal (el resultado que obtengo). Creo que es conveniente, desde ese punto de vista, mantener la coherencia entre mi hacer cotidiano y mi actuación como artista.
Vamos a centrarnos en un ejemplo, que quizás así se entienda mejor mi planteamiento. Me siento en torno a la mesa de un bar con los amigos para tomar un café, sujeto con mis manos un sobre de azúcar, lo rasgo y vierto el contenido en la taza. Lo hago de manera habitual, y no tendría sentido que ofreciese ese mismo sobre a quien se sienta a mi lado para que comprobase si es un sobre normal.
Sin embargo, cuando una moneda desaparece en mi mano para reaparecer dentro de un sobrecito de azúcar, siento la necesidad de ofrecer al espectador ese mismo sobre para que lo analice, para que lo estudie a fondo y compruebe que no está “trucado”. Termino de caer, sin darme cuenta, en el complejo de culpabilidad del mago. Me siento culpable, porque sé que estoy haciendo una acción tramposa y delego mi responsabilidad en el espectador para limpiar mi conciencia. Y para ello realizo una acción contraria a la que haría en la vida cotidiana.
Cierto que, puesto que el resultado final es diferente al habitual, puedo estar despertando “sospechas”, pero, con exceso de celo, alimento yo tales sospechas.

*¿Por qué me empeño en que todo sea “examinable”?*
Porque tengo complejo de culpabilidad. Porque yo sé que puede haber algo “raro” y, aunque al público no se le haya pasado por la cabeza, quiero demostrarle que no lo hay. En ese momento estoy yendo por delante del pensamiento del espectador y estoy cayendo en la trampa que yo mismo he puesto.
Se puede argumentar que doy todo a examen porque hay espectadores susceptibles, público incómodo que sospecha de todo y hace que los demás también duden. Es cierto, pero implica que nos falta autoridad en la sesión. No hemos sido capaces de generar la suficiente confianza como para desterrar tales suposiciones. Posiblemente nos falte naturalidad y confianza en nosotros mismos.

*¿Qué implica que entregue para su examen los objetos de manera indiscriminada?*
En primero lugar, y en la mente del espectador, estaré dejando ver que los magos, en ocasiones, utilizamos material no examinable. Si no tú, al menos sí otros. Por eso no lo muestran, porque no se puede. Y eso implica lanzar piedras contra la magia.
Por otro lado, podemos caer en una repetición innecesaria de las acciones.
Por si fuera poco, rompemos el ritmo de la sesión al hacer, por exceso de repetición, espectáculo de lo que no aporta nada. No resulta interesante que alguien revise una y otra vez todo lo que utilizamos.
Además, y puesto que hay material que no puedo entregar, cuando lo utilice (y no lo entregue) estaré gritando que hago trampa. Me habré delatado yo sólo.

*¿Cuándo dar a examinar un objeto?*
En general, yo lo suelo ofrecer cuando el material no es de uso común. Por ejemplo, trabajo con monedas no convencionales (pesetas grandes o monedas extranjeras), con cartas no habituales (del tarot, las que están impresas en negativo), cajas no usuales… No me gusta recalcar el hecho de que son “normales”. Las ofrezco porque sé que despiertan curiosidad y comparto mi material para satisfacer esa curiosidad, no para demostrar que no esconden nada.
Entrego a examen un objeto cuando el hecho de que sea analizado resalta el resultado final. Lo utilizo como potenciador del efecto, como llamada de atención que fije en el espectador la imposibilidad de lo que va a suceder. No es una muestra, no es una comprobación real, en una herramienta que me sirve para resaltar mi logro.
Sólo en casos extremos lo muestro para desterrar la susceptibilidad del espectador. En la sesión mando yo, y debo ser yo quien dicte las normas. No puedo ceder a la tiranía de los espectadores.

*¿De qué otras maneras puedo alejar dudas sobre mi material?*
Tiendo a justificar mi material extraño. Me gusta hacerlo con comentarios asépticos, lo más alejados posible a la alusión de que pueden contener trampa. Trabajo con una cajita redonda, de bronce, porque es un recuerdo; utilizo monedas antiguas porque son más grandes y se ven mejor; además… Suenan tan bien… Podría hacerlo con monedas de curso legal, pero me gustan tanto éstas…
Si, a través de mis comentarios, creo duda en el espectador, la duda permanece. Si justifico de manera natural la razón de que utilice ese material, la duda se desvanece.
Tengo tantas posibilidades de demostrar que mi material es ordinario, que no necesito recalcarlo cada dos por tres.
El simple hecho de entregarlo a un espectador para que haga una acción concreta (la mezcla de la baraja, por ejemplo, ver por su cara y por su cruz una moneda, tapar la cajita…), sirve de prueba sobrada, sin necesidad de insistir en la ausencia de trampa.
Dejar el material a su alcance, de forma despreocupada, donde puedan tocarlo (aunque no lo hagan) crea una certeza inconsciente de que no escondo nada (de lo contrario no asumiría el riesgo).
Y, sobre todo, estudiar cada movimiento que hago para que resulte coherente con el anterior y el posterior. Que mi manera de manipular sea siempre la misma, sin gestos extraños.
Dar a examinar una caja de bronce, pequeña y redonda, que no tiene nada que ver, tiene poco sentido. Dejársela al espectador y preguntarle qué metería en ella (por ejemplo), aleja las dudas y no alimenta las sospechas.

*Algunos ejemplos, reales y ridículos, de examen del material.*
Hace unos días vi, en san YouTube, uno de esos casos que me dejaron boquiabierto por excesivo. El mago pidió una moneda a un espectador. Acto seguido se la tendió a otro espectador para que comprobase que era “una moneda normal”. ¿Está llamando tramposo al primer espectador? ¿No existe suficiente prueba de “normalidad” en trabajar con una moneda prestada. La acción es, a todas luces, innecesaria e inoportuna.
El tic del “tengo una baraja normal”. ¿Existen barajas anormales? Yo, como mago, no las conozco y, como no existen, no las puedo utilizar. Y el público no debe conocerlas. Así pues, ¿por qué genero en él esa inquietud? Mi baraja es mi baraja, y no acepta calificativos de normalidad o anormalidad. ¡Es mi baraja! Una baraja como tantas, como la que puede tener cualquier en su casa.
Y el “tic de lo normal” lo hemos llevado a otras disciplinas y así es de uso frecuente el escuchar “tengo una cuerda normal” o tengo una caja normal. Y, lo peor de todo es que ni la cuerda es normal (es de algodón, muy flexible y nadie la tiene en su casa), ni la caja es normal: está decorada de manera que huele a mago por todos los lados.

----------


## SERX

Pulgas no lo e leído todo porque estoy en el curro pero prometo hacerlo...

"Ricardo Vizcarra uno de los mejores numismagos de España y seguramente del mundo... Es mi colega pero no exagero..."

Tiene la ley esta de todo examina-ble al principio y al final... y te aseguro que lo que el hace es pura magia...

----------


## MagoAdric

tienes mucha razón en todo pulgas, pero por otro lado a nivel muy muy profano por ejemplo en lo de ''una baraja normal'' ten en cuenta que cualquier profano que haya jugado al poker en su vida es consciente de que existan cartas ''repetidas'' a nivel de jugar a las  cartas en el barrio con tus amigos.. por ejemplo..  me explico? osea por supuesto que es normal la baraja pero si lo dices y lo enseñas les quedara mucho mas claro.. aunque si es verdad que ese ''tic'' de decir ''NORMAL'' es un poco como el tic de ''señalar'' que se hablo en este foro hace unos dias.. son Tic que se cojen porque nos ayudan y nos acaban perjudicando... Un Saludo.

----------


## luis_bcn

gracias por el aporte pulgas!!!

----------


## Comdexfall

Yo lo tengo claro, estoy con Pulgas. Nunca doy nada a examinar, y menos aún digo "Esta es una baraja normal, ¿lo veis?". Si me lo piden, y se puede, se lo doy, y si no, pues ya me inventaré alguna excusa para no darlo a examinar... :D

----------


## MagDani

> tienes mucha razón en todo pulgas, pero por otro lado a nivel muy muy profano por ejemplo en lo de ''una baraja normal'' ten en cuenta que cualquier profano que haya jugado al poker en su vida es consciente de que existan cartas ''repetidas'' a nivel de jugar a las  cartas en el barrio con tus amigos.. por ejemplo..  me explico? osea por supuesto que es normal la baraja pero si lo dices y lo enseñas les quedara mucho mas claro.. aunque si es verdad que ese ''tic'' de decir ''NORMAL'' es un poco como el tic de ''señalar'' que se hablo en este foro hace unos dias.. son Tic que se cojen porque nos ayudan y nos acaban perjudicando... Un Saludo.


No estoy de acuerdo para nada en que esos "tics" se cojan por que nos ayuden, creo que no ayudan en nada, ni al principo ni al final, son completamente contraproducentes.

Si tengo que enseñar una caja donde dentro no hay nada, no digo mirara la caja y dentro no hay nada, simplemente le pido a alguien me me sujete la caja (abierta) un momento mientras yo hago otra cosa, solo la ve el (yo no le he dicho que la mire) pero todo el publico sabrá que la caja no tiene nada.

A veces se hacen enseñadas de manera involuntaria (eso cree el publico pero están mas que pensadas) para demostrar que no hay nada, pero no se dice.
Ejemplo una gran ilusión "la cajas.." _Ignoto ayúdame que no me sale el nombre_ , son para hacer la aparición de una persona dentro de una caja de cartón que  esta plegada en el suelo. Pues cuando la despliegas y la montas, uno no dice "y aquí no hay nadie" _ pues claro que no, si estaba plegada y la he levando en el aire para montarla_.
Simplememte lo haces, coges la caja del suelo, la levantas, la enseñas (sin que se note que la estás enseñando, claro) como si formara parte de del movimiento normal para montar una caja de cartón plegada, dices para tus adentros las palabras mágicas y tachánnn aparece una tía o desaparece tu suegra (lo que mas convenga).

Gracias Pulgas

----------


## ignoto

> Ejemplo una gran ilusión "la cajas.." _Ignoto ayúdame que no me sale el nombre_ , son para hacer la aparición de una persona dentro de una caja de cartón que  esta plegada en el suelo.


Victoriosa ilusión.

----------


## MagDani

> Victoriosa ilusión.


Ese es mi hombre, mi maestro, mi... no sigo que me pongo tonto  :O16: 

Y volviendo al tema, yo también daba a examinar ciertos objetos hasta que me dí cuenta que eso solo me perjudicaba, ya que había ciertas cosas que no podía dar.

Así que cambio de ideas y se enseña todo (sin enseñar) , se entregan barajas al publico para que ayuden a barajar (no para que vean que no hay cartas repes ni nada parecido) o para que impregne la baraja con su esencia hay mil escusas para mostrar objetos sin tener que decir, _"míralo bien y veras como no tiene doble fondo ni nada..."_

Un saludo.

----------


## santiregueras

Muchas gracias por el aporte!!1
Tras leer esto, creo que va siendo hora de que cambie alguno de mis habitos

----------


## Ritxi

> Así que cambio de ideas y se enseña todo (sin enseñar) , se entregan barajas al publico para que ayuden a barajar (no para que vean que no hay cartas repes ni nada parecido) o para que impregne la baraja con su esencia hay mil escusas para mostrar objetos sin tener que decir, _"míralo bien y veras como no tiene doble fondo ni nada..."_


Eso está muy bien  :Cool: 


P.D.- Gracias Pulgas!

----------


## ACalle

Después de leer los post de Pulgas, ya me lo siento (o leo) como un Sensei...

Me doy cuenta que como novato, llevo un mes. Cometí muchos errores en las primeras semanas al intentar 'autoeducarme' en la magia.
Fuí a la tienda virtual y me compre gimmicks, barajas "anormales" como la svengali o la stripper... y ahora con una simple bycicle que cargo todo el día hago más y mejores trucos, si tener que engañarme a mi mismo, y caer en lo fácil de los prefabricado para novatos.

Como en experiencias anteriores en rugby, ajedrez, etc. Los novatos debemos establecer unas buenas bases con el objetivos de no adquirir "malos vícios" que después serán difíciles de eliminar.

Supongo que también he tenido suerte de encontrar este foro con gente que comparte tantos conocimientos en el "howto" y de leer en primer lugar el "Diseño de milagros", que sin ser un libro de trucos, te enseña lo que es la magia... es decir, en cómo crearla y dársela al público. Después la habilidad y las capacidades o imaginación de cada uno ya lo complementará con diferentes "efectos"... que con 'malos vícios', sólo llegarían a ser 'trucos'.

Merci por los comentarios tan bien explicados :P

----------


## MagoAdric

ahora te pongo el ejemplo de tic de señalar.. al hacer el pase frances por ejemplo con monedas o bolas, nada mas cargar con la mano cargadad señalas a la otra como demostrando que tienes la mano libre,,,, esa señalación te auto dirige de alguna manera a la mano y te demuestra que no hay nada...  en el pase frances en si quedaria feo señalar, pero en la rutina de roman garcia de las bolas viene muy bien señalar a la boca, Un Saludo.

----------


## adri92

Artículo realmente impresionante Pulgas... estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

En mi opinión, solo puedo aportar una cosita... Independientemente de que para los magos no deban existir materiales trucados; para la posterior o anterior comprobación del espectador del objeto en cuestión, no hay más trucaje que la imaginación de cada uno...
Pensando un poquito, podemos hacer que "realmente", absolutamente nada tenga por qué estar trucado. Pero eso sí... como tu muy bien dices, tenemos que tener en cuenta lo que sentimos y pensamos, ya que todo es contagioso...

Un saludo

----------


## KIKO M

Muy bien explicado Fernando. Es cierto que muchos somos  propensos a dejar ver nuestra "claridad magica" en todo momento y mas  que por falta de experiencia pienso que tiene relacion con la  personalidad de cada uno, hay gente que lleva años y tiene esa  constumbre y hay personas que empiezan en esto y le ves un aplomo tal  que aunque digan frases similares a las anteriores no te "chocan", y  claro esta que tambien influye la manera de decirlo, la pose y el por  que. Como soi cosnciente de que comento esos errores puedo decir el por  que creo que me ocurre ( al menos en mi caso ) y es muy sencillo o al  menos eso creo, si me pongo a recordar cuando era profano se que le daba  muchas vueltas a los juegos, y una cosa de las que me "mataba" era la  claridad, me surgian muchas preguntas mientras el mago hacia el juego y  si este me mostraba las cartas o el material que fuera me derrumbaba por  completo mis teorias, pues yo en aquel momento pensaba que el material  era casi todo el secreto. Quizas esto lo hiceran correctamente como  acciones de transito y demas pero mi cerebro lo recuerda de otra manera,  quizas equivocada y eso es lo que yo pretendia( y pretendo pero mas  discretamente ) mostrar al espectador la limpieza mas absoluta, y esto  se me ha convertido en un "tick". Pero este caso es diferente al de  sentimiento de culpa, que tambien lo he sentido sobre todo al utilizar  cierto material, este a diferencia del otro creo que es mas facil de  corregir aunque cuando lo haces eres menos consciente que de la otra  manera, con el "tick" me doy cuenta nada mas terminar la frase... pienso  "vaya eso no lo tenia que haber dicho" pero me sale, no lo puedo evitar  y mas si bajo la guardia, pero el otro me cuesta mas por que a veces  pienso que esta bien ya que creo que con eso "tapo" otra cosa y este  pensamiento me lleva a distraerme de la "alerta" que desato.,por lo que  podriamos decir que es un fallo de construccion y crear el efecto  contrario al que se quiere llegar.


Aunque tambien creo que querer mostrar en determinadas ocasiones es  positivo, y mas si sabemos colocarlo en su momento justo.... algun  ejemplo:
En las rutinas que se presenta un solo efecto y este va creciendo en su  dificultad, si mostramos no al principio ni al final, si no antes del  ultimo efecto o a medias de la rutina a mi parecer suele ser positivo,  eso si de una forma sutil. Y todavia mas aun si nos percatamos de que  algun espectador pueda pensar que los tiros van por ahi, por algun tipo  de material especial, en este momento si consiguieramos llevarlo a  nuestro terreno y hacerle pensar que ha visto "lo que queria ver" y  despues le mostramos que no era como el pensaba para a continuacion  hacerle el ultimo efecto podemos hacer que el espectador se "pierda" en  sus propias teorias.

Otra situacion en la que puede ser positiva es que sin ser la mejor  manera de missdirection puede ser la correcta en algunos casos,por  ejemplo hacemos el mini agua y aceite, y si bien es cierto que la manera  en la que la explica Vicente no levanta sospecha, alguna pienso que  tambien es una buena manera dejar las cartas rojas por ejemplo a un  espectador las negras a otro y mientras recogemos las rojas hacemos  "taquitaqui tachan tachan" y cuando nos delvuelvan las rojas tenemos las  baterias magicas cargadas y todo revisado, lo que si creo que hay que  tener cuidado de como hacerlo, o como "plantearlo" pero bien echo creo  que aporta, y quizas desvarie pero este gesto entraria en una especie de  "autoconvencimiento" como diria Manu Montes.

A posteriori, por ejemplo haces una rutina de cubiletes y al terminar  ves en el reflejo de una cara el pensamiento de " Jà, se como lo haces "  que como sabemos todos suele estar mas alejado de la realidad que  ningun otro espectador bien, no hace falta que diga nada pero con su  actitud o su postura corporal esta dejando claro que el cree saberlo y  quizas "refleje" o contamine a los que tiene a su alrededor . Entonces  de una manera no retadora y con talante podemos mirarlo y decirlo  abiertamente " no no, pero no pienses nada raro.. no tiene doble fondo  ni nada"... esto quizas esta cogido por los pelos y son minimas las  ocasiones que se nos plantea, pero es importante pienso yo este echo no  para demostrar al espectador detective en si que se equivoca si no para  quitarle "convencimiento" ante los demas espectadores.

Otro caso es el del pañuelo, cuando te dicen " aaaan yo se como lo  haces...taltaltal bla bla bla que lo venden en el chino ", como no vas a  enseñar ahi, una mano y despues la otra... para mi es casi obligatorio  intentar hacerles ver que la magia existe y probarlo, que te pillan por  que ya estaban tan en aviso que no hay manera pues mira, tampoco se ha  perdido nada pero si no?, el choque es mayor.

Y por ultimo no opino que sea contraproducente en ciertos casos para la  magia el exceso de querer mostrar limpieza, mas bien quizas se este  poniendo esto como constumbre por el caso contrario, por el que va con  una baraja hace un juego y se la guarda en el bolsillo de una manera  histerica cuando se la piden, eso si hace que muchas veces te digan "si  me dejas barajar a mi" o frases por el estilo. Yo sinceramente e he  econtrado con gente que venia de "vuelta" de otro mago que ha levantado  sospechas de material, con esos espectadores me desahogo y en cierta  manera si hago ver que existen dos "tipos de magia" y espero que se me  entienda y que se sepa que no rompo ninguna regla, eso si tampoco me voy  a preocupar de "guardarle" la reputacion a alguien que no lo hace por  los demas.

espero no haberme desviado mucho, y si... he dicho cosas que no tienen  que ver con el tema inicial pero ya que las he escrito no voy a  borrarlas  :117: .
Saludos.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Primero que todo.. Pulgas cada aporte que te lei tiene caracter biblico  :Smile1: ,

Segundo me siento muy identificado con las repuestas de MagDani, es tal cual, Yo nunca doy a examinar, yo siempre presento el material.

Hay gente que dice miren si la baraja es normal, yo solo muestro la baraja y la presento, numeros, letras, pares impares etc etc, hay que mostrar sin mostrar.
Se me viene a la memoria Juan Tamariz, en uno de sus cuentos,  creo que los 5 puntos magicos, donde habla de una pluma blanca que se cree que esta pero no esta etc. Ese cuento es ideal, de lo que es mostrar sin mostrar pero el publico seguro de lo que ve.

Abrazo de gol!

----------


## nyper

> El tic del “tengo una baraja normal”. ¿Existen barajas anormales? Yo, como mago, no las conozco y, como no existen, no las puedo utilizar. Y el público no debe conocerlas. Así pues, ¿por qué genero en él esa inquietud? Mi baraja es mi baraja, y no acepta calificativos de normalidad o anormalidad. ¡Es mi baraja! Una baraja como tantas, como la que puede tener cualquier en su casa.


 esta frase me a calado hondo.... porque es algo que yo involuntariamente suelo decir.
también añadir que los espectadores quieren observar los objetos "anormales" por muy justificada que este su intervención. nunca me han pedido examinar una baraja invisible, sin embargo, el wow, no hay una sola vez que no me lo hayan pedido (y eso que es una misera funda de plástico ¡TRANSPARENTE!) jiji  :Smile1: 
buen post!

----------


## lalogmagic

PULGAS, ESTOY MUY DE ACUERDO CONTIGO, DESDE MI PUNTO DE VISTA DEBEMOS HACER QUE LA GENTE VEA QUE TENEMOS OBJETOS NORMALES, PERO SIN DECIRLO.

LO QUE YO HAGO ES SIEMPRE COMENZAR Y TERMINAR LIMPIO, TODOS MIS JUEGOS CON CARTAS SON CON BARAJAS COMUNES, Y ADEMÁS AL FINAL DE CADA JUEGO, BUSCO UNA MANERA DE COLOCAR OTRA VEZ TODO DE MANERA "NORMAL".

TRATARE DE EXPLICARME MEJOR, TENGO UN JUEGO DONDE CAMBIO CUSTRO CARTAS DE DORSO AZUL POR CUATRO DE DORSO ROJO Y ADEMÁS LOS FRENTES LOS CAMBIO DE SER CUATRO ACES POR CUATRO CARTAS DISTINTAS, AL FINAL PARA AYUDAR A LA GENTE A ASIMILAR EL EFECTO CUENTO CADA LAS CUATRO CARTAS LIMPIANDO MI PAQUETE PARA QUE LA GENTE SE DE CUENTA DE QUE NO SE TRATA DE CARTAS TRUCADAS Y ADEMÁS LAS DEJO SOBRE LA MESA, AL ALCANCE DE ALGÚN ESPECTADOR PERO SIEMPRE SIN DECIR NADA, DE ESTA MANERA QUEDAN CONVENCIDO DE QUE LAS CARTAS SE TRANSFORMARON.

CREO QUE EL TIC DEL QUE HABLAS, LO DEBEMOS TENER CON ACTITUDES, NO CON PALABRAS. PODOS SABEMOS QUE EL MAGO DICE JUSTO LO QUE NO HACE Y HACE JUSTO LO QUE NO DICE, DEBEMOS CUIDARNOS DE JUSTIFICARNOS DEMASIADO.

SALUDOS A TODOS

----------


## Ritxi

*nyper-* Algo debe haber en tu actitud o quizás en tus palabras que les debe generar desconfianza, te prometo que bien usado, el wow no te lo piden nunca  :001 005: 
Prueba en no darle importancia, sacalo al principio del juego y dejalo despreocupadamente encima de la mesa y después de usarlo lo mismo. Ya nos dirás

*lalogmagic-* no nos chilles, que ya te oimos!  :001 07:

----------


## nyper

> *nyper-* Algo debe haber en tu actitud o quizás en tus palabras que les debe generar desconfianza, te prometo que bien usado, el wow no te lo piden nunca 
> Prueba en no darle importancia, sacalo al principio del juego y dejalo despreocupadamente encima de la mesa y después de usarlo lo mismo. Ya nos dirás


es que en el 90% de los casos en los que realizo magia no dispongo de mesa. y aparte la gente desconfía de algo que no conoce.... y como la baraja creen que es normal, pues van a lo que creen que no. aun así siempre doy cambiazo y doy a examinar... y de hecho... mas de la mitad cuando cogen la funda sin gmick, meten su carta dentro y se pasan un buen rato agitándola para ver que pasa... jaja

----------


## lalogmagic

Una disculpa, ya me explicaron eso de las mayusculas.

----------


## nyper

> *nyper-* Algo debe haber en tu actitud o quizás en tus palabras que les debe generar desconfianza, te prometo que bien usado, el wow no te lo piden nunca 
> Prueba en no darle importancia, sacalo al principio del juego y dejalo despreocupadamente encima de la mesa y después de usarlo lo mismo. Ya nos dirás


una cosa: si tras el truco algún espectador se abalanza a examinarlo? que le dices? algo como "mi material no se toca"? es que es arriesgarse un poco... yo me siento mas cómodo dándole un cambiazo y que lo examine lo que quiera... pero quiero probar tu método...

----------


## MagDani

Yo no doy nunca una baraja a examinar, aunque se pueda.
Lo que hago a veces, si se puede, es pedir a un voluntario que me ayude, le dejo la baraja y le pido que mezcle (es para que me ayude, no para ver que es normal) pero el publico ya, al terminar el juego piensan, pero si barajó el tipo aquel...

----------


## GIMMICK

> una cosa: si tras el truco algún espectador se abalanza a examinarlo? que le dices? algo como "mi material no se toca"? es que es arriesgarse un poco... yo me siento mas cómodo dándole un cambiazo y que lo examine lo que quiera... pero quiero probar tu método...


Ese es el problema que tengo yo con amigos y familiares... 
Junto al típico de: "dime cómo lo has hecho...!"

----------


## Ritxi

nyper, es que este nunca es el 1er juego que realizo. Antes de tener algo no examinable hay que hacer un trabajo previo para generar confianza en el mago.

No sé si me he explicado bien  :07:

----------


## nyper

> nyper, es que este nunca es el 1er juego que realizo. Antes de tener algo no examinable hay que hacer un trabajo previo para generar confianza en el mago.
> 
> No sé si me he explicado bien


si, si te entiendo... pero no empiezas con la funda en la mesa para usarla 30 minutos mas tarde  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

O si. Todo depende del trabajo previo, precisamente...
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo creo que mas que por pensar que el material esta trucado, es mas por curiosidad, osea: Si yo me dispongo a hacer un juego con una Ok**o normal, los espectadores, lo pueden querer ver por simple curiosidad porque no habían visto una en su vida, lo mismo con monedas de medio dólar, ¿Cuanta gente por la calle va con dolares en el bolsillo?
Alemenos es lo que yo pensaría, y pensaba, "Anda, que caja más curiosa, nunca había visto una parecida, puedo verla?" muchos de los espectadores pueden pensar eso sin que siquiera se les allá pasado por la cabeza ningún tipo de trucaje.

----------


## ignoto

Cuando vais al taller a que os arreglen o revisen el coche, ¿Cuantos les pedís a los mecánicos que os dejen ver sus herramientas?

Pues esto es igual. Mis herramientas de trabajo son mías y no tiene por qué tocarlas nadie.

----------


## Pulgas

Esa es una realidad, ignoto, pero así, planteada, creo que no resuelve el problema. Te haces antipático de cara al espectador y levantas suspicacias.
Una de las claves (creo) que está en lo que comentaba Ritxi, tengo que drear el ambiente mágico suficiente como para que no sientan la necesidad de revisar mi material, ni siquiera por curiosidad.
Otra clave está (creo( en tener muy estudiado cómo recojo el material. Si la recogida forma parte del número, cuando quieran reaccionar ya será tarde, ya no habrá nada que revisar.
Para el caso de que vaya a continuar con el mismo material, lo que tendré que revisar es cómo enlazo un juego con otro para que el espectador no tenga tiempo de pedirme nada.
En definitiva todo se reduce a tener seguridad en lo quehago, a hacer un estudio serio de cómo y cuándo lo hago y a conseguir un ritmo losuficientemente vivo comopara no dejar que el espectador tenga tiempo de reaccionar en la dirección que no deseamos.

----------


## nyper

> Otra clave está (creo) en cómo recojo el material.


esa es la gran cuestión.... si te anticipas y lo recoges corriendo, sospecharan, si lo dejas ahí, se tomaran la libertad de cogerlo por curiosidad....

----------


## Pulgas

> esa es la gran cuestión.... si te anticipas y lo recoges corriendo, sospecharan, si lo dejas ahí, se tomaran la libertad de cogerlo por curiosidad....


No, no y no.
Si recoges *con naturalidad*, justificando las acciones, no sospecha nadie. Es un aparte más de la rutina.
No seamos obsesivos.
Lo único imprescindible es hacer las cosas bien. Rocojo porque ahora toca recoger. Saco lo siguiente... ¡Y listo!

----------


## Pedro Mascarós

Gracias, pulgas.

----------


## Magnano

Recojes porque lo que ya has utilizado no te sirve y te molesta tenerlo pululando ahi puesto a la vista de todos cargando el campo visual del espectador y molestandote a la hora de moverte, por ejemplo.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Gracias, Pulgas, por el aporte. Gracias a estos conceptos expuestos, encontré una manera de aplicarlos que me permite generar un buen ambiente entre amigos y clientes (cuando lo hago por contrato). Utilizo, por ejemplo, un rising, el cual actúa en las manos del espectador. Le pido el estuche, saco las cartas y hago una extensión sobre el tapete y dejo despreocupadamente la caja a un costado. Algunos la miran. No hago caso. Continúo diciendo que las cartas son muy obedientes a la imaginación y agrego: "Creo que dejé los comodines entre estas cartas. Sí. Bueno, para lo que viene no las vamos a usar". Y las saco, dejándolos a un costado. Recojo la extensión y, como voy a bajar el mazo al costado, retiro los comodines al bolsillo (los cuales contienen los l***s). Inicio juegos de mn******a (la de Tamariz) y voy corroborando cuanto dije. A veces pido que me ayuden, ya sea mezclando, cortando o simplemente pensando una carta. Todo va fluyendo con una construcción en la cual no digo: "Ojo, mezclaste vos", ni nada parecido. Sin menciones a la revisión de las cartas u otro material. Hace un par de días escuché una pregunta simpática (después de comentar que estuve trabajando en X lugar): "Ahm, vos sos el mago que hiciste que una carta vuele y aparezca dentro de una botella de cerveza cerrada". 
Jajajajaja. 
Ojalá. 
P. D: Creo que se refiere a dos efectos distintos que en la memoria de quien se lo contó se registraron como un todo.

----------


## Mago Josemi

Bueno yo creo que empezare a cambiar algo, es cierto que a veces caemos en demostrar que todo es normal y pecamos en exceso, todo es mucho mas normal y facil de lo que nos creemos.

muy bien pulgas estoy deacuerdo 100%.

saludos

----------


## wolrak

bueno  quiero dar mi opinión sobre lo que he leído y que si en algo  me equivoco  me corrijan pero yo pienso que hay algunas cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo con Pulgas ya que hace unos años fui a un espectáculo de Tamariz y el había algunas cosas que las daba para que las examinasen y otras que no y yo creo que nadie o casi nadie sospecho que las cosas que no se examinaron podian estar trucadas

----------


## MagDani

Yo no doy nada a examinar de modo explicito.
muchos juegos los hago yo solo sin voluntarios, por lo tanto no necesito que nadie toque nada (sea o no sea posible) y así lo hago.
Por otra parte en otros juegos necesito un voluntario que.... sujete una cuerda (no hace falta que le diga que la examine, ya la tiene en sus manos) o que rompa un papel o que sujete un vaso.. todo lo que los voluntarios, tocan, cogen, rompen o sujetan.. no necesariamente hay que decir que lo examine, por que ya lo está examinando, el publico ve que el voluntario lo tiene en su mano y da por hecho que es normal y no hemos dicho nada.

Hago muy pocas cartas (mas bien salón y escenario) pero cuando hago algo de cartas, tampoco doy a examinar la baraja, pero es verdad que según que juegos en algún momento le digo a alguien que mezcle o que elija una carta viendo la baraja de cara (no de dorso) no necesito decir nada, ellos para otros juegos, saben que han tocado la baraja y han mezclado en algún momento.

Jamas digas "esto es normal, mira puede tocarlo" si quieres dar algo a tocar lo entregas como parte de la rutina, para que lo sujeten mientras tu haces otra cosa.

Añado. 
El resto del mundo no podemos hacer lo que hace Tamariz, a el le funcionan cosas que a nosotros nunca nos funcionarán. 
Yo te hablo de mi experiencia vivida no de lo que veo que hacen los demás. De todos modos seguro que tu vivirás tu propias experiencias y sobre ellas actuaras eliminaras acciones, mejoraras otras e incluirás cosas nuevas que la experiencia te dirá que funciona y que no funciona contigo, pero para eso tienes que hacerlo y luego pensar en la próxima lo voy a hacer de otra manera a ver que pasa... es el método de aprendizaje de ensayo/error.

Por eso te digo que mi experiencia me ha dicho que NUNCA se de a examinar nada (no de forma explicita), no doy ni los pañuelos de seda ni la botella de agua, ni el periódico roto después de haberle dado el cambiazo..

Me enrollo mucho pero te digo mas.
Yo tengo un coloring book todo blanco (sin dibujos) y tambien un periódico idéntico al periódico roto y también idéntico al del agua en el periódico, tengo un blendo negro igual al blendo arcoiris, un pañuelo idéntico a "the thing"... vamos un montón de productos no trucados iguales a los fake, pero no los entrego ni después de dar cambiazo, pero si que se van quedando fuera del baúl a la hora de recoger(ya después de haber terminado, cuando estoy reorganizando el baúl, para marcharme), me despreocupo un poco de ellos, y siempre llega aún curiosete que sin decir nada ojea el periódico o algún niño que toca el libro de colorear... incluso ahí les digo pssss deja eso (después de que ya lo han mirado) pero se van con el pensamiento de que el blendo no tenia nada o el periódico era normal....

Un abrazo

----------


## ManuelWeber

Gracias por el aporte este post me hizo considerar sobre lo que hago ya que siempre hago un abanico para que vean que la baraja es "normal", termino que quitare me mi vocabulario magico jaja

----------


## MagDani

Yo creo, puedes mostrar el abanico igualmente, de manera despreocupada, o cuando das a elegir una carta, pero sin necesidad de decir nada al respecto.

Piensa que si un amigo que no es mago te hiciera un juego (de esos que todos sabiamos hacer a los 10 años, con la baraja del bar) nunca diríamos que la baraja es normal.

Un abrazo

----------


## Ritxi

Manuel, hacer una abanico es una buena manera de enseñar las cartas, como dice dani "despreocupadamente"

Yo cuando empiezo una mesa, les pregunto si conocen la baraja de póker y hago un abanico, ahí ya estás diciendo implicitamente que es normal, que todas son diferentes, que estan todas, que no hay un orden...  Aunque puede ser mentira  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

> cuando empiezo una mesa, les pregunto si conocen la baraja de póker y hago un abanico, ahí ya estás diciendo implicitamente que es normal, que todas son diferentes, que estan todas, que no hay un orden...  Aunque puede ser mentira


Lo has clavado, eso es exactamente lo que hago yo, pero no por mesas (yo no hago ese tipo de cosas) cuando hago un juego de cartas (de los pocos que hago).

----------


## Mgfranco

Me ha hecho de gran utilidad leer esto, porque admito que he incurrido en esta falla, debido a que cuándo saco algo de mi bolsillo siento que desde el punto de vista del espectador estoy introduciendo algo "ajeno" o "extraño" por así llamarlo; ya sea una cuerda, un anillo, o incluso un inocente pedazo de papel , en ese caso me voy guiando por mi charla, trato de que halla un motivo lógico para introducir dicho objeto, pero igualmente sin que me lo pidan de antemano dejo que lo observen los espectadores, ya que tengo un diablillo (jajajaa)en mi hombro que me dice:sospecharán sin necesidad.

----------


## Binary

Pues yo hago todo lo contrario, siempre uso las palabras "caja extraña", "moneda un poco extraña"... no porque estén trucados, sino por lo que vendrá a continuación, que es una situación extraña propia de objetos extraños, porque de una caja de toda la vida no sale un conejo, y las monedas normales no desaparecen ni se multiplican.

----------


## Mistico

> Pues yo hago todo lo contrario, siempre uso las palabras "caja extraña", "moneda un poco extraña"... no porque estén trucados, sino por lo que vendrá a continuación, que es una situación extraña propia de objetos extraños, porque de una caja de toda la vida no sale un conejo, y las monedas normales no desaparecen ni se multiplican.


Supongo que eso lo haces porque no es el mago el que hace magia sino que atribuyes todo el peso del efecto al objeto en si, pasando el mago a un segundo plano, como mero demostrador de las propiedades magicas del objeto.

----------


## jackosky

Muy buen aporte... sobre todo por el tic de la baraja normal...las pocas veces que hago cartomagia doy a revisar la baraja una vez y que varios espectadores la vean las mesclen y corten hasta que se cansen... después a jugar y si hay que meter algo anormal...vamos...todos tenemos que  saber formas de empalmar y cargar para juegos mas complejos que requieran alguna preparación.... podemos hasta descararnos cambiando la baraja en sus narices sin uso de cajitas ni nada... todo esta en la presentación...y para eso están los libros...para aprender las sutilezas mas que las tecnicas y efectos que lamentablemente pendejos revelan en youtube...(aunque me paso horas viendo videos de Kaps y cardini en youtube)...
Bendiciones

----------


## Americo

Bueno, tengo muy poca experiencia en la magia, casi nula. La verdad, que bien habla este señor del articulo.
Lo de la baraja normal...me di cuenta de que estaba mal decirlo cuando ya dominaba el juego en cuestión. Cuando creía que lo sabia, pero no lo sabia bien y fallaba, es cuando quería "excusar" la trampa, diciendo esta es una baraja normal o cosas así, porque en realidad, sabia que había una colocación o algo así en ella.
Entonces bajo mi punto de vista  de inexperto, y digo es como yo lo veo ahora, quizás dentro de un año lo veré de otra forma no lo se. Digo, bajo de mi punto de vista de profano-aprendiz ( :117: ) lo que veo que no hay que hacer es mostrar sospecha alguna de lo que vamos hacer. Es decir, pongamos que vamos hacer un juego donde hay cierta serie de cartas colocadas en la baraja:

1) Estudio, hago el juego para ver desde el punto de vista del profano si creo dudas si no enseño al inicio la baraja. 
2) Si no enseño al inicio, miro haber si en algún momento antes de aplicar la trampa puedo enseñar algo la baraja.
3) Si no es posible al inicio o en el medio, entonces antes de ejecutar la trampa tenemos que pensar como hacer creer que esa baraja es limpia, es decir no hay colocación.

-En magia de cartas estoy viendo que hay multitud de formas de hacer eso.
-Por ejemplo, haciendo cortes falsos, bien ejecutados, aunque  al principio no enseñemos la baraja, al mezclarla, el espectador profano ya se convence de que no puede haber colocación. Si el publico es un mago, quizas con estos cortes no le vamos a engañar, si no hacemos con mucha habilidad.
-Otra forma es, si el juego lo permite, que el espectador tenga que hacer algo en el juego, tocando ciertas cartas. 
-Cuando damos la oportunidad al espectador de manipular cartas, le quitamos mucho la duda de una posible trampa. 

A veces por la estructura del juego mismo, no hace falta dar ninguna comprobación, porque puede haber mezclas tan complejas o raras desde el punto de vista del espectador que son suficientes para no hacerle dudar.
Al igual que si nos obsesionamos por hacer cortes fasos, y mezclas falsas sin ton, ni son, entonces si levantaremos sospechas. Hay que parecer siempre normal. Ni mucho ni poco.
Luego, lo que dice Tamariz y muchos magos, de :"quieres barajarla tu" o cosas así, eso ya es psicología que aplica el, pero me parece muy arriesgado comprometer de esa forma al espectador. La mayoría de los profanos, no van de mal rollo a joder el numero al mago, y no quieren tocar nada, pues pueden pensar que le pueden estropear el numero, y a veces se pueden sentir mal, o acosados o forzados. Me hace gracia , pero gracia de admiración como Tamariz con esa enorme seguridad, hace muchas veces ponerse nervioso a un espectador y lo puede llegar a confundir en cosas muy tontas, pero el luego se las arregla para relajarle y hacerle sonreír. Pero, eso son años y años haciendo magia, de pensar, ensayar, mucho la psicología humana. 
Es admirable pero no apto para todos los humano o magos, intentar hacer lo mismo a ese nivel.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Bueno, tengo muy poca experiencia en la magia, casi nula. La verdad, que bien habla este señor del articulo.
> Lo de la baraja normal...me di cuenta de que estaba mal decirlo cuando ya dominaba el juego en cuestión. Cuando creía que lo sabia, pero no lo sabia bien y fallaba, es cuando quería "excusar" la trampa, diciendo esta es una baraja normal o cosas así, porque en realidad, sabia que había una colocación o algo así en ella.
> Entonces bajo mi punto de vista de inexperto, y digo es como yo lo veo ahora, quizás dentro de un año lo veré de otra forma no lo se. Digo, bajo de mi punto de vista de profano-aprendiz () lo que veo que no hay que hacer es mostrar sospecha alguna de lo que vamos hacer. Es decir, pongamos que vamos hacer un juego donde hay cierta serie de cartas colocadas en la baraja:
> 
> 1) Estudio, hago el juego para ver desde el punto de vista del profano si creo dudas si no enseño al inicio la baraja. 
> 2) Si no enseño al inicio, miro haber si en algún momento antes de aplicar la trampa puedo enseñar algo la baraja.
> 3) Si no es posible al inicio o en el medio, entonces antes de ejecutar la trampa tenemos que pensar como hacer creer que esa baraja es limpia, es decir no hay colocación.
> 
> -En magia de cartas estoy viendo que hay multitud de formas de hacer eso.
> ...


¡Qué buenos son muchos de los post de esa época! Lástima que esos foreros hayan ido desapareciendo.

Creo que es Gabi Pareras quién lo resume en una frase perfecta: "No digas nada que pueda ser demostrado". Si puedes mostrar el objeto, no digas nada sobre ella. Hay muchas formas de hacer inferir al espectador lo que quieres que hagan. 

Lo que diga un mago no es fiable, lo que el espectador deduce por si mismo si. Lo que hay que hacer es que el espectador saque sus conclusiones...ayudandole por supuesto ;-) No hace falta que se de todo a examinar si se le dan pruebas suficientes o y para ello hay miles de posibilidades.

Cualquier mentalista puede confirmar que la palabra es muy poderosa. Tan poderosa que cambiando una sola palabra puede cambiar el efecto...Hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se dice. Muchisimo más que con lo que se hace.

----------


## el despistado gaskhan

esta claro que la confianza en uno mismo y la naturalidad de movimientos como decis  es lo mas importante para transmitir esa sensacion de normalidad, lease ascanio pensamiento teoricomagico (solo tengo el volumen uno pero algo es algo)pero bueno, a lo que voy, al principio me pasaba mucho que queria entregar todo a riguroso control por parte del expectador mas desconfiado, con la seguridad de que la baraja estaba limpia, porque al principio no usaba ni dobles si quiera por miedo a que hacer en ese caso, poco a poco fui ganando confianza( y la gente que te ve a menudo tambien la gana en ti y poco a poco dejan de desconfiar y se entregan a los brazos de la magia) y habilidad en las manos(al pricipio parece que lo hacemos bien pero noooooo)no quiero dar a entender que ahora sea una especie de crak, simplemente que con tiempo el charlier que al principio se trababa , va cogiendo soltura y en ese momento que me sentia mas seguro empece a meter dobles y ordenaciones y empece a ser mas reticente a la hora de entregar a examen mi herramienta, utilizando como excusa por ejemplo , las espatulas de los albañiles que ves todos los dias trabajar o enlazando otro juego rapidamente que me permitiera limpiar la baraja,tiempo despues y unas cuantas horas de libros y dvds y espejo y mesa me compre la invisible....imposible dar a examinar....y fue ahi cuando me regalaron el de ascanio y muchas horas desspues y muchas horas de youtube viendo magos profesionales cai en que no hace falta enseñarlo todo siempre con alguna sutileza que deciais por ahi como abanicos , dejarla para que barajen , que la tengan a la vista el mayor tiempo posible pero que no puedan tocar, por ejemplo, dejandolas detras de ti en la barra del bar como quien no quiere la cosa---la estan viendo , esta ahi,barajaron una y despues de unos juegos  se supone que tienen que confiar en ti, y es cuando cambias de baraja por que esa te gusta mas,  lo decian antes, los grande magos no te dicen toma examina, te dicen mira aqui o atento a lo que va a pasar, pero nunca diran esto es un pañuelo normal , te diran toma siujetame esto un momento mientras coges las esponjas y cargas el fp....y si todo eso falla asegurate que lo que das a examinar este limpio...y si te pillan pues oye, al principio seguro que a todos nos pasa...he de decir que hace mucho que no me pillan por que despues de dos años estoy aprendiendo hacer magia y no a presentar efectos sin mas. a parte algunas veces la gente se queda tan encantada que ni se les pasa por la cabeza que halla trampa. y un pensamiento que me viene rondando sobre este tema desde hace un tiempo y a lo mejor alguien  me puede orientar es a usar el pensamiento comun de la sociedad en magia, a ver si me explico, me refiero a ese pensamiento colomena por llamarlo de alguna manera y que personas de un mismo nucleo comparten. no se muy bien como explicarlo,pero creo que seria un tema bastante util y que sabiendo aludir a ese pensamiento,se podrian solucionar temas como el que trata el hilo. me refiero a que a traves de una serie de palabras y movimientos podamos conectar mas con el publico a traves de ese pensamiento comun a una sociedady cuando consigues conectar con tu publico de verdad, entregar a examen cualquier cosa esta fuera de lugar.....

perdon por el toston

----------


## el despistado gaskhan

esta claro que la confianza en uno mismo y la naturalidad de movimientos como decis  es lo mas importante para transmitir esa sensacion de normalidad, lease ascanio pensamiento teoricomagico (solo tengo el volumen uno pero algo es algo)pero bueno, a lo que voy, al principio me pasaba mucho que queria entregar todo a riguroso control por parte del expectador mas desconfiado, con la seguridad de que la baraja estaba limpia, porque al principio no usaba ni dobles si quiera por miedo a que hacer en ese caso, poco a poco fui ganando confianza( y la gente que te ve a menudo tambien la gana en ti y poco a poco dejan de desconfiar y se entregan a los brazos de la magia) y habilidad en las manos(al pricipio parece que lo hacemos bien pero noooooo)no quiero dar a entender que ahora sea una especie de crak, simplemente que con tiempo el charlier que al principio se trababa , va cogiendo soltura y en ese momento que me sentia mas seguro empece a meter dobles y ordenaciones y empece a ser mas reticente a la hora de entregar a examen mi herramienta, utilizando como excusa por ejemplo , las espatulas de los albañiles que ves todos los dias trabajar o enlazando otro juego rapidamente que me permitiera limpiar la baraja,tiempo despues y unas cuantas horas de libros y dvds y espejo y mesa me compre la invisible....imposible dar a examinar....y fue ahi cuando me regalaron el de ascanio y muchas horas desspues y muchas horas de youtube viendo magos profesionales cai en que no hace falta enseñarlo todo siempre con alguna sutileza que deciais por ahi como abanicos , dejarla para que barajen , que la tengan a la vista el mayor tiempo posible pero que no puedan tocar, por ejemplo, dejandolas detras de ti en la barra del bar como quien no quiere la cosa---la estan viendo , esta ahi,barajaron una y despues de unos juegos  se supone que tienen que confiar en ti, y es cuando cambias de baraja por que esa te gusta mas,  lo decian antes, los grande magos no te dicen toma examina, te dicen mira aqui o atento a lo que va a pasar, pero nunca diran esto es un pañuelo normal , te diran toma siujetame esto un momento mientras coges las esponjas y cargas el fp....y si todo eso falla asegurate que lo que das a examinar este limpio...y si te pillan pues oye, al principio seguro que a todos nos pasa...he de decir que hace mucho que no me pillan por que despues de dos años estoy aprendiendo hacer magia y no a presentar efectos sin mas. a parte algunas veces la gente se queda tan encantada que ni se les pasa por la cabeza que halla trampa. y un pensamiento que me viene rondando sobre este tema desde hace un tiempo y a lo mejor alguien  me puede orientar es a usar el pensamiento comun de la sociedad en magia, a ver si me explico, me refiero a ese pensamiento colomena por llamarlo de alguna manera y que personas de un mismo nucleo comparten. no se muy bien como explicarlo,pero creo que seria un tema bastante util y que sabiendo aludir a ese pensamiento,se podrian solucionar temas como el que trata el hilo. me refiero a que a traves de una serie de palabras y movimientos podamos conectar mas con el publico a traves de ese pensamiento comun a una sociedady cuando consigues conectar con tu publico de verdad, entregar a examen cualquier cosa esta fuera de lugar.....

por supuesto son pensamientos basados en la experiencia de un novato al que le encanta la magia,perdon por el toston

----------

